# American goldens in europe



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, of course. There have been few american type of goldens in our shows.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Most certainly. The standards aren't all that different, so most American Goldens would conform to the UK standard. Whether he'd win or not is another question.


----------



## Josef (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for your help, i like more the american type, then we'll see how it goes in the show ring.


----------

